# SEC east predictions



## jdgator (Jun 11, 2008)

This is how I see things:

1. Florida. They have the most offensive talent. Tim Tebow and Percy Harvin make an unstoppable combination. Once the defense gets some experience, Fl contends. 

2. Georgia. Stafford looks good but the team lacks safety Keith Johnson. GA will go undeated, except for a jolt in Jacksonville. 

3. South Carolina. Ole Ball Coach pulls out a few more W's than L's. The team improves but does not lead the pack.

4. Tennessee has talent but have they got the coach? Fulmer is a legend, but may be past his prime.  

5. kentucky is better than they have been, but not great.

6. Vanderbilt. We keep Vandy in the SEC because everyone needs a sure win on their schedule. 


------------------------------------------------


Lets see your thoughts.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 11, 2008)

The Georgia/Florida game should determine the NC.....


----------



## jdgator (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll be honest. I'd cheer for UGA in a national championship. Especially if they played OSU, USC, or any other patty cake football team who gets love from the voters.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 11, 2008)

UGA has the MOST talent in the SEC! 
Can't overlook the Dumb lizards but UGA wins it! I think the Arizona State game will be alittle bit tough! LSU makes it hard just because it is in LSU, Dawgs still win! Lets say Undefeated National Champions! Shoot for the moon!

Hey JD remember this? I love seeing Tebow's face!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xj_yqJtmE2w&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xj_yqJtmE2w&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Gagobblerchaser (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah, I remember it, Gators scored 3 plays later. No big deal, Tebow responded.Just like he will respond this year with some payback.Gators win it all, bank it. I agree with Arrow, that game will be the big one in the champ chase.


----------



## Thanatos (Jun 12, 2008)

jdgator said:


> This is how I see things:
> 
> 1. Florida. They have the most offensive talent. Tim Tebow and Percy Harvin make an unstoppable combination. Once the defense gets some experience, Fl contends.
> 
> ...



Plus now Florida has a good running back to take some weight off Timmy Teabag's shoulders. If both Florida and Georgia make it to Jacksonville undefeated it will be one of the best. games. ever. I can not wait to see how will Georgia handles all the hype from this off season. Plus, summer just started and I am sure there will be a few more altercations with Athens police late at night with the boys back in town.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 12, 2008)

No way Florida has more offensive talent than Georgia. Just keep on dreaming!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 12, 2008)

jdgator said:


> This is how I see things:
> 
> 1. Florida. They have the most offensive talent. Tim Tebow and Percy Harvin make an unstoppable combination. Once the defense gets some experience, Fl contends.
> 
> ...




Kelin Johnson is his name not Keith............... His replacement (Reshad Jones) is a lot better athlete than he was but Kelin was a emotional leader. As far as how they finish who knows certainly not you or me for that matter........................ J'ville will be a rocking this year Come on September............


----------



## Hogtown (Jun 12, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> The Georgia/Florida game should determine the NC.....




It very well may determine the NC, but I dang sure expect it to determine the SEC East. I will be 52 at the beginning of football season. I went to my first Gator game at age 3. I have never anticipated a weekend in J'ville as much as this year. Barring injury or a complete Notre Dame-like collapse, this game should be one for the ages.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 12, 2008)

Dawgs started a fire inJ'ville last year....Gator got to figure how to put it out. And the Dawgs having started the fire are just cutting wood this summer.
Best guess on this game will depend on how well the Dawgs do in Baton Rouge the week before...a big win there could send them either way against UF..same as a big loss..  But either way I would say the Dawgs are just wanting to put together two in a row against the Gators and will shw up in Jacksonville just to stoke the fire a little :

Dawgs 35- Gators 24


----------



## turk2di (Jun 12, 2008)

Kentucky lost alot in graduation, in rebuilding mode.


----------



## Gagobblerchaser (Jun 12, 2008)

I like it when The Dawgs get the big head. Thats when they are most beatable. This year their heads won't fit on the bus sooooooo..... Gators win #16 out of 19 and the streak ends at 1 again.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 12, 2008)

I cn't wait!!  Florida is a very talented football team offensively but they don't have more offensive talent than us.  Tebow is dang good and Harvin is fast but Stafford will be what we have been waiting for this year and Florida doesn't have anyone who comes close to being Knowshon.  And there's also Caleb King but we haven't seen him yet so I'll hold off there.  We also have  the toughest defense that we have had in years.  Kelin was a good one but like Unicoi said, Rashad Jones is just as hard of a hitter and he is actually a better cover guy.  There is plenty of leadership from Ellerbe, Owens, and Asher Allen.  Oh and I haven't even mentioned Rennie yet.  Tebow remembers him though.  Not trying to disrespect Florida but I see victory for us in Jacksonville again this year!!  It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg!!  Go Dawgs!!  Sic em!!


----------



## biggtruxx (Jun 12, 2008)

Go Dawgs!

Dawgs-31
Gators-21


----------



## jdgator (Jun 12, 2008)

What do you all think about South Carolina? I just worry that with Steve Spurrier, you never know what he has up his sleeve.


----------



## JKG (Jun 12, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I cn't wait!!  Florida is a very talented football team offensively but they don't have more offensive talent than us.  Tebow is dang good and Harvin is fast but Stafford will be what we have been waiting for this year and Florida doesn't have anyone who comes close to being Knowshon.  And there's also Caleb King but we haven't seen him yet so I'll hold off there.  We also have  the toughest defense that we have had in years.  Kelin was a good one but like Unicoi said, Rashad Jones is just as hard of a hitter and he is actually a better cover guy.  There is plenty of leadership from Ellerbe, Owens, and Asher Allen.  Oh and I haven't even mentioned Rennie yet.  Tebow remembers him though.  Not trying to disrespect Florida but I see victory for us in Jacksonville again this year!!  It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg!!  Go Dawgs!!  Sic em!!



I sort of agree with this, I think the difference in the two teams is the defense with Ga. having a better one.  If Fl can improve each week on defense and the offense lives up to the hype, they will be very good. GO GATORS!


----------



## Hogtown (Jun 12, 2008)

The Dawgs very well may win. I know that based on the callers to the sports talk radio shows here in Gainesville that the Gator fans are more worred about UGA than any other team on the schedule. That being said, I think you Dawgs may underestimate our offense this year. I think we can put up 35 points on anybody - we are 15 deep on the O-line.  So, you may win, but I think you'll have to score in the 40's.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 12, 2008)

I think the Cocktail Party is going to be one for the ages.  What Kieth Jackson would have called "An instant classic."  Like I've said on here before, me and a buddy of mine who is a Gator have been looking forward to this game since Stafford and Tebow signed.  I think this game will be a war and the winner will be the eventual National Champion.  I repect UF's offense, but I also know what kind of defense we have.  It's better than last year and I just don't see Florida improving substantially on offense.  That's not a slam, all I'm saying is, the Gator offense was so good last year, I don't see room for substantial improvement.  Our defense however will be much better and I think alot of people are underestimating our offense.  Either way it's going to be a great one and I can't wait.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 12, 2008)

jdgator said:


> What do you all think about South Carolina? I just worry that with Steve Spurrier, you never know what he has up his sleeve.



I don't see them being anything special.  They lost their best player on offense in Corey Boyd.  Despite how bad we played against them, without his running we win.  Despite all the credit that is heaped on Spurrier as a hangover from his Florida days, the S.C. passing game is average at best.  I think their defense will keep them in some games and will help them win some that they probably shouldn't but even there they aren't anything special because of a lack of depth.  I just don't see them being that great, Spurrier or no Spurrier.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 12, 2008)

jdgator said:


> What do you all think about South Carolina? I just worry that with Steve Spurrier, you never know what he has up his sleeve.



The Dawgs play USC in South Carolina, so we will win!


----------



## JKG (Jun 12, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I think the Cocktail Party is going to be one for the ages.  What Kieth Jackson would have called "An instant classic."  Like I've said on here before, me and a buddy of mine who is a Gator have been looking forward to this game since Stafford and Tebow signed.  I think this game will be a war and the winner will be the eventual National Champion.  I repect UF's offense, but I also know what kind of defense we have.  It's better than last year and I just don't see Florida improving substantially on offense.  That's not a slam, all I'm saying is, the Gator offense was so good last year, I don't see room for substantial improvement.  Our defense however will be much better and I think alot of people are underestimating our offense.  Either way it's going to be a great one and I can't wait.  Go Dawgs!!



The only difference I see for Fl's offense is they just might have a legit RB now and if so........Yes there will be substantial improvement.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 12, 2008)

JKG said:


> The only difference I see for Fl's offense is they just might have a legit RB now and if so........Yes there will be substantial improvement.



Could be.  I know Rainey is real fast but so is our defense and I don't see him or anybody else running though the middle of our guys.  Moody could be good but like Meyer said, he won't even see the field if he keeps putting the ball on the ground.   Not trying to just one up you, that's just my opinion.  Like I said, whoever wins is going to have to earn it for sure.  One thing that makes the rivalry different now is that this bunch isn't scared of Florida and doesn't even know why they should be.  In years past, we were beaten before the game even started.  The Gators don't intimidate these boys.


----------



## JKG (Jun 12, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Could be.  I know Rainey is real fast but so is our defense and I don't see him or anybody else running though the middle of our guys.  Moody could be good but like Meyer said, he won't even see the field if he keeps putting the ball on the ground.   Not trying to just one up you, that's just my opinion.  Like I said, whoever wins is going to have to earn it for sure.  One thing that makes the rivalry different now is that this bunch isn't scared of Florida and doesn't even know why they should be.  In years past, we were beaten before the game even started.  The Gators don't intimidate these boys.



Ya'll win more than one in row then you might have me convinced


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 12, 2008)

JKG said:


> Ya'll win more than one in row then you might have me convinced



I hear ya.  Talk is cheap.  Prepare to be convinced my friend.


----------



## jdgator (Jun 12, 2008)

I didn't mean for this thread to turn into another Fl/Ga thing, but thats cool. The only excitment in SEC East is FL/GA. Im surprised nobody threw a Fatty Fulmer reference...


----------



## Hogtown (Jun 12, 2008)

jdgator said:


> I didn't mean for this thread to turn into another Fl/Ga thing, but thats cool. The only excitment in SEC East is FL/GA. Im surprised nobody threw a Fatty Fulmer reference...



I could be wrong, but I think the sun has set on the Doughnut Boy.  With all due respect to Coach Spurrier and the other confernce teams, I really think the next few years of the SEC East are all about 2 teams: UF & UGA.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 12, 2008)

Hogtown said:


> I could be wrong, but I think the sun has set on the Doughnut Boy.  With all due respect to Coach Spurrier and the other confernce teams, I really think the next few years of the SEC East are all about 2 teams: UF & UGA.



I agree.  I think the big unj are on their way down.  I don't know why I say that exactly, it's just a gut feeling.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 12, 2008)

UF or UGA will take it but I expect UT/SC to help determine who the winner is.


----------



## chadair (Jun 12, 2008)

greene_dawg said:


> UF or UGA will take it but I expect UT/SC to help determine who the winner is.




 I agree.


----------



## Hogtown (Jun 12, 2008)

greene_dawg said:


> UF or UGA will take it but I expect UT/SC to help determine who the winner is.




Good point.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 12, 2008)

jdgator said:


> What do you all think about South Carolina? I just worry that with Steve Spurrier, you never know what he has up his sleeve.




All points on both sides of UGA/UF here are good...................But ya'll don't sleep on the visor chickens.................. I don't think their offense is gonna be that special with the exception of McKinley (that kid is good) They also have a ace in the hole with one of the best kickers in the nation in Succop he will win a game or two for them. That being said their "D" is gonna be something to crow about with probablly one of the best Lb's in the nation in Brinkley. For some reason they always play UGA in a hard tough nosed game no matter the difference in talent level and they usually get up for the ****s as well. Not saying they are gonna win a championship or anything like that, but they will beat or scare the dickens out of one of the "big" three of the east you wait and see..................... You gotta give them boys over in South Cackalacky one thing they are hardcore no matter how the team is performing.......................... Very good fan base even if they are delusional sometimes 
 Man I can't wait for some football 
Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullgator (Jun 12, 2008)

If Georgia's "D" is as good as they were the second half of last season then the pressure is on the Gators "O" to have an answer. Meyer will need to have a gameplan to get the ball to his playmakers in space to stretch out and slow the Dawgs "D". I believe the Gators "D" will be improved in the front 7, but it's the db's that worry me from what I saw last year!

I also hope neither team takes someone to lightly and puts an unnecessary lose up before THE GAME. Arizona St is just the kind of team to catch UGA if they aren't ready on day 1....and who knows what to expect from Hawaii this year?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 13, 2008)

bullgator said:


> If Georgia's "D" is as good as they were the second half of last season then the pressure is on the Gators "O" to have an answer. Meyer will need to have a gameplan to get the ball to his playmakers in space to stretch out and slow the Dawgs "D". I believe the Gators "D" will be improved in the front 7, but it's the db's that worry me from what I saw last year!
> 
> I also hope neither team takes someone to lightly and puts an unnecessary lose up before THE GAME. Arizona St is just the kind of team to catch UGA if they aren't ready on day 1....and who knows what to expect from Hawaii this year?



Good post b.g.  I think the Gator secondary will improve at one position for sure.  Safety.  Will Hill is a man.  I'm like you, I want us both to be undefeated with everybody healthy coming into this one.  4 quarters, 100%, no excuses.  I think we can all agree on that.  Go Dawgs!!  Man I'm fired up!!


----------



## kingfish (Jun 13, 2008)

I think ya'll are both short changing the offenses.  41-38 for the final and it may even go to 2-3 overtimes.  No clue who the winner will be.  Undefeated and both teams full strength.  No excuses !!  Just like MMA, best team takes it.  It's right around the corner, just like hunting season, can't wait.                         Kingfish


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 13, 2008)

UGA-CMR is always good to get out coached 1 or 2 ballgames a season.This season is no different.If UGA don't beat UT this year...well I will just say there is something bad wrong in athens.

UF-Really beat the Vols last year.Knocked the Vols out of the game early just like bama did.This year is alittle different playing at Neyland will be the equalizer.Also having probably the best secondary in the SEC will help also.CPF is not known for running the score up on teams,but hopefully the Vols take the lead early and never look back.

UT-Can win 10 or 11 ballgames.The DT position could make or break the season.If injuries occur on the front the win column could drop.Crompton will fire the football (he is not scared) and could throw a few Interceptions, but hopefully with our secondary we can get them back.He is also not scared to lower the pads and hit somebody.All other positions are good to go.

No predictions for now.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 13, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> UGA-CMR is always good to get out coached 1 or 2 ballgames a season.This season is no different.If UGA don't beat UT this year...well I will just say there is something bad wrong in athens.
> 
> UF-Really beat the Vols last year.Knocked the Vols out of the game early just like bama did.This year is alittle different playing at Neyland will be the equalizer.Also having probably the best secondary in the SEC will help also.CPF is not known for running the score up on teams,but hopefully the Vols take the lead early and never look back.
> 
> ...



Yeah, anyway back to the game that people care about.  UGA/UF.


----------



## JKG (Jun 13, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> UGA-
> 
> UF-Really beat the Vols last year.Knocked the Vols out of the game early just like bama did.This year is alittle different playing at Neyland will be the equalizer.Also having probably the best secondary in the SEC will help also.CPF is not known for running the score up on teams,but hopefully the Vols take the lead early and never look back.
> 
> Am I reading this right, your thinking Phat Philp will have the opportunity to run the score up against Fl  If that is what you are insinuating, I have only one thing to say  no make that two


----------



## cobb (Jun 13, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah, anyway back to the game that people care about.  UGA/UF.



perfect example- arrogance..

Looks to me UT has had the "dawgs" number recently.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 13, 2008)

UT has been tough on my Dawgs lately....seem to be a little snake bit 

In al seriousness in regards to the Cocktail Party.....UF  ( I hope ) is really trying to figure the Dawgs out...they _are_ worried about them right now and if that can just stay in their heads till November that would be a maybe advantage for the Dawgs.  UF has the talent...NO DOUBT...Dawgs just got to stay in their heads. And keep  Phat Phil out their own heads. But I would doubt they have forgotten that fiasco in Knoxville last year.


----------



## jdgator (Jun 13, 2008)

Of course I don't think you can forget about Tennessee. But, at the moment, Richt or Meyer would be silly to focus on anything but their major oponents. Which are each other. 

I was at the Mississippi State - Tennessee game in Starkville last year when the Vols were trailing and State almost won. Thats not offense man, thats just a fact.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 13, 2008)

kingfish said:


> I think ya'll are both short changing the offenses.  41-38 for the final and it may even go to 2-3 overtimes.  No clue who the winner will be.  Undefeated and both teams full strength.  No excuses !!  Just like MMA, best team takes it.  It's right around the corner, just like hunting season, can't wait.                         Kingfish



I'm not short changing the offenses at all. I just see the key to the game as who wins the UF offense vs the UGA defense matchup.
Most certainly plenty of points will be scored.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 13, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> UGA-CMR is always good to get out coached 1 or 2 ballgames a season.This season is no different.If UGA don't beat UT this year...well I will just say there is something bad wrong in athens.



What? 

Out Coached? 

Coach Phil didn't out coach Richt, Georgia was Beat, and didn't nothing right all day, Play calling was part of that, and besides our team stayed home with Larry Munson and let the band play against ya'll! 

To defend a fellow Dawg, its not arrogance, Is Pride!


Go Dawgs!


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 13, 2008)

jdgator said:


> Of course I don't think you can forget about Tennessee. But, at the moment, Richt or Meyer would be silly to focus on anything but their major oponents. Which are each other.



As I have heard Mark Richt say before, EVERY game is important and can't be over looked, because if you do, you will get beat, and look bad doing it!

So yeah, while one of the biggest games for the Dawgs is Florida, the main focus for the dawgs will be that first game!

For us Dawgs, I think Auburn didn't like being Blacked out and "Might" put up a pretty good fight! Might!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 13, 2008)

One more thing, that I think everyone is overlooking are the teams like Vandy (which should be pretty good) Miss State another tough team in my opinion!

Also I would love it if Arkansas would lose every game! Just to serve that Sorry coach of theirs well!


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jun 13, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> No way Florida has more offensive talent than Georgia. Just keep on dreaming!



MudDucker,
As a somewhat neutral observer I'm gonna have to say you are seriously mistaken. Florida's stable of talent on _offense_ is unreal. Believe me I am far from a Lizard fan being that I bleed garnet and gold. Tebow is an anomaly that we won't see again for quite a while. He will just be better this year. Harvin can turn a bad play into a touchdown. If the Lizard defense ever learns how to cover someone their going to be tough to beat.
Now UGA's D is far and away better than Florida but even though yall have a terrific offense, it's not like the Lizards.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jun 13, 2008)

Hogtown said:


> I could be wrong, but I think the sun has set on the Doughnut Boy.  With all due respect to Coach Spurrier and the other confernce teams, I really think the next few years of the SEC East are all about 2 teams: UF & UGA.



So you're saying that four teams in the SEC are not very good?
You think UF and UGA are going to handle them for the next several years?


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 13, 2008)

Hunting Teacher said:


> MudDucker,
> As a somewhat neutral observer I'm gonna have to say you are seriously mistaken. Florida's stable of talent on _offense_ is unreal. Believe me I am far from a Lizard fan being that I bleed garnet and gold. Tebow is an anomaly that we won't see again for quite a while. He will just be better this year. Harvin can turn a bad play into a touchdown. If the Lizard defense ever learns how to cover someone their going to be tough to beat.
> Now UGA's D is far and away better than Florida but even though yall have a terrific offense, it's not like the Lizards.




I Disagree!

One problem for the Gators that make the Dawgs better, is that they only use a SMALL part of their offense, while the Dawgs use MOST of theirs!

At the start of last season, not many knew about Moreno or what he could do, so we might have another surpise (King).

Go Dawgs!


----------



## chadair (Jun 13, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> I Disagree!
> 
> One problem for the Gators that make the Dawgs better, is that they only use a SMALL part of their offense, while the Dawgs use MOST of theirs!




lord knows UGA has done alot with their widerecievers the last several years without Moreno, UGA would have finished 4th or worse in the sec east. So I do not see your point SS.

the only offensive weapon UF was lacking last year was a running back, or a running backs coach. I don't see any team having the number of weapons that Florida has this year, and it will be up to Mullen to do a better job of utilizing all the weapons

 the gators can match upwith anybody at runningback or widerecievers, but there is not many schools that have two Percy harvins (Chris Rainey being the other.)


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 13, 2008)

chadair said:


> lord knows UGA has done alot with their widerecievers the last several years without Moreno, UGA would have finished 4th or worse in the sec east. So I do not see your point SS.
> 
> the only offensive weapon UF was lacking last year was a running back, or a running backs coach. I don't see any team having the number of weapons that Florida has this year, and it will be up to Mullen to do a better job of utilizing all the weapons
> 
> the gators can match upwith anybody at runningback or widerecievers, but there is not many schools that have two Percy harvins (Chris Rainey being the other.)




I agree without Moreno UGA would of been bad, that was my point, NO one thought he would be that good, he was more or less a surprise that helped us, that is the same thing I am talking about with King or another young Dawg, we might get another surprise.
Now Tebow everyone thought/knew he would be good, and if your play callers use the same format that they used last year, I don't see where having ALL the Talent in the Nation is going to help or make you better. Now do you see 


And I wasn't talking about the WR's, but I do think Massaquoi will be Great and better and could be an All-American! Yes I said it!

The Gators in my mind will have to use Tebow more as a QB than a RB, for them to have a "GOOD" chance at anything. Again I go back to the Play calling! A Major important part of the game that wins it or loses the game. Ad it never gets much blame or credit for anything!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jun 14, 2008)

I have UGA winning the SEC east but losing to UF.   I see the 2 teams as equals i just give the nod to UF for the revenge factor.   Look in the history books the last few years  UT/SC have been UGA's stumbling block not UF.  I think UGA beats UT and SC and loses to UF but wins the east.


----------



## chadair (Jun 14, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> I agree without Moreno UGA would of been bad, that was my point, NO one thought he would be that good, he was more or less a surprise that helped us, that is the same thing I am talking about with King or another young Dawg, we might get another surprise.
> Now Tebow everyone thought/knew he would be good, and if your play callers use the same format that they used last year, I don't see where having ALL the Talent in the Nation is going to help or make you better. Now do you see
> 
> 
> ...



what I'm disagreeing with was your statement that UF uses a SMALL part of their offense while UGA uses MOST of theirs.And you are sayin that is your point about KM. That is just one part, that turned out to be most of your offense. Just like Tebow, he was one part for the gators, who turned out to be most of UF's offense. So I don't see any difference between the two.

Teacher was just trying to tell it the way an outsider sees it without any colored glasses on. And yet you still tried to turn it into your teams favor. Thats just being a homer, which is fine, but it is hard to argue with someone who cannot see the forrest from the trees.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 14, 2008)

chadair said:


> And yet you still tried to turn it into your teams favor. Thats just being a homer, which is fine, but it is hard to argue with someone who cannot see the forrest from the trees.



That's the pot calling the kettle black....................


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 14, 2008)

cobb said:


> perfect example- arrogance..
> 
> Looks to me UT has had the "dawgs" number recently.



I'm a perfect example?  Wow thanks man.  They have had our number for sure.  And yes I am arrogant when it comes to my team.  So what?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 14, 2008)

Florida has one heck of an offense.  As much as I hate it, I would never try to deny it.  Tebow is a freak and I mean that in a good way.  Now that that's overwith, I think the game is going to be awsome!!  Both teams will have their hands full but I really think Florida and most Florida fans are underestimating the Dawgs as far as offense is concerned.  We all know what kind of a season Tebow had, and for us Knowshon got all the attention but Safford quietly threw 19 touchdowns.  Not an eye popping number but he will be ALOT better this season and our receivers will be a ton better than they were last year.  It won't just be a matter of stopping Knowshon, which will take one heck of an effort anyway.  If the Gators or anybody else use the game plan of stopping the run and letting the pass be an afterthought, it will be a long day for them.  Stafford has seen everything at this point and nobody is going to confuse  him  or scare him.  I agree with Sport, this will be a big year for Mo Mass.  He will be one of our leaders and he has alot of help with, Mike Moore, Kris Durham, Toney Wilson, Kenneth Harris, Israel Troup, and Walter Hill who all looked great in the spring.  And we haven't even talked about A.J. Greene and Tarres King.  Knowshon will have plenty of help with Caleb King.  That kid is really going to make some defenses mad.  Also, there's little guy named Carlton Thomas that is going to make some people look ridiculous in the open field.  I respect what the Gators have on offense, but I think ours will be just as good.  That bunch of young pups that we had blocking up front last year have now grown up and will have had year of Stacy Searles making them bigger and meaner.  Our defense is going to be nasty, but don't believe for one second that our offense is inferior or one demesional.  On seond thought maybe it would be better for us if yall did.  The Cocktail party will be one for the ages.  Go Dawgs!!  Sic Em!!!


----------



## chadair (Jun 14, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Florida has one heck of an offense.  As much as I hate it, I would never try to deny it.  Tebow is a freak and I mean that in a good way.  Now that that's overwith, I think the game is going to be awsome!!  Both teams will have their hands full but I really think Florida and most Florida fans are underestimating the Dawgs as far as offense is concerned.  We all know what kind of a season Tebow had, and for us Knowshon got all the attention but Safford quietly threw 19 touchdowns.  Not an eye popping number but he will be ALOT better this season and our receivers will be a ton better than they were last year.  It won't just be a matter of stopping Knowshon, which will take one heck of an effort anyway.  If the Gators or anybody else use the game plan of stopping the run and letting the pass be an afterthought, it will be a long day for them.  Stafford has seen everything at this point and nobody is going to confuse  him  or scare him.  I agree with Sport, this will be a big year for Mo Mass.  He will be one of our leaders and he has alot of help with, Mike Moore, Kris Durham, Toney Wilson, Kenneth Harris, Israel Troup, and Walter Hill who all looked great in the spring.  And we haven't even talked about A.J. Greene and Tarres King.  Knowshon will have plenty of help with Caleb King.  That kid is really going to make some defenses mad.  Also, there's little guy named Carlton Thomas that is going to make some people look ridiculous in the open field.  I respect what the Gators have on offense, but I think ours will be just as good.  That bunch of young pups that we had blocking up front last year have now grown up and will have had year of Stacy Searles making them bigger and meaner.  Our defense is going to be nasty, but don't believe for one second that our offense is inferior or one demesional.  On seond thought maybe it would be better for us if yall did.  The Cocktail party will be one for the ages.  Go Dawgs!!  Sic Em!!!




The biggest problem I have with UGA's offense, and it is not Stafford or Moreno, but the widerecievers coach for the dogs. It just seems year after year they underachieve in all the big games. that and Richts loyality for his seniors. Prime example was last year, with Brown and Lumpkin getting most of the carries, until injuries forced Richts to play Moreno more. Any UGA fan can go back and check my post from last Aug. or Sept, and I said the same thing, and said what a fool Richts was for not riding Morenos coattails. I go to the majority of UGAs home games, so I am not speaking from just seeing one or two games on T.V.

 Now back to the important stuff-"the game". I believe what will make this a great game is if UF's defense can finally step up after having an embarrassing last season. Obviously UGA is solid on both sides of the ball, and UF is on the offensive side of the ball. So the only ? mark will be UF's "D".


----------



## sleeze (Jun 14, 2008)

chadair said:


> The biggest problem I have with UGA's offense, and it is not Stafford or Moreno, but the widerecievers coach for the dogs. It just seems year after year they underachieve in all the big games. that and Richts loyality for his seniors. Prime example was last year, with Brown and Lumpkin getting most of the carries, until injuries forced Richts to play Moreno more. Any UGA fan can go back and check my post from last Aug. or Sept, and I said the same thing, and said what a fool Richts was for not riding Morenos coattails. I go to the majority of UGAs home games, so I am not speaking from just seeing one or two games on T.V.
> 
> Now back to the important stuff-"the game". I believe what will make this a great game is if UF's defense can finally step up after having an embarrassing last season. Obviously UGA is solid on both sides of the ball, and UF is on the offensive side of the ball. So the only ? mark will be UF's "D".



UGA's recievers have had a bad case of the "dropsies" in past years, really ever since CMR got there.
Last year was the exception, the recievers didn't drop that many balls.

Gators will beat the dawgs this year, revenge factor.  We will have good and able bodies at DT.  We already have Very good DE's, in Cunningham and Dunlap.  Carlos Dunlap will have a breakout year this year, book it.  Gators Offense has room only for improvement, That means trouble for opponents.

Stop Moreno, thats what FL has to worry about.  I said it last year and will say it again, Stop Moreno. Easier said than done though.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 14, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Stop Moreno, thats what FL has to worry about.  I said it last year and will say it again, Stop Moreno. Easier said than done though.



I hope ya'lls coach has that same attitude......................


----------



## bullgator (Jun 14, 2008)

I know one thing for sure, it won't be any fun on here for awhile for the losing team. 
We Gators took enough  last year and had to listen to too much.........from the dawg pound. But UGA did play one of their best games that day and you can't take that away from them!

So come on Urban, as the 'ol ball coach would say, "gotta coach 'em up and get 'em ready to play". 

"GO GATORS---beat them dirty dogs!"


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 14, 2008)

chadair said:


> The biggest problem I have with UGA's offense, and it is not Stafford or Moreno, but the widerecievers coach for the dogs. It just seems year after year they underachieve in all the big games. that and Richts loyality for his seniors. Prime example was last year, with Brown and Lumpkin getting most of the carries, until injuries forced Richts to play Moreno more. Any UGA fan can go back and check my post from last Aug. or Sept, and I said the same thing, and said what a fool Richts was for not riding Morenos coattails. I go to the majority of UGAs home games, so I am not speaking from just seeing one or two games on T.V.
> 
> Now back to the important stuff-"the game". I believe what will make this a great game is if UF's defense can finally step up after having an embarrassing last season. Obviously UGA is solid on both sides of the ball, and UF is on the offensive side of the ball. So the only ? mark will be UF's "D".



Good post brother.  Our receivers have been a question mark since Reggie and Fred left for sure.  Mo Mass has been good but hasn't progressed much since his freshman year.  You are also dead on about Richt's loyaty to his seniors.  I knew about Knowshon after his first spring practice nd knew that he was going to be special and I worried about him being lost in an awkward 3 back rotation.  As we all know attrition solved that problem and the rest is history.  I think he has learned about putting the best players on the field or at least I hope so.  Anyway, it can't get here fast enough!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 14, 2008)

bullgator said:


> I know one thing for sure, it won't be any fun on here for awhile for the losing team.
> We Gators took enough  last year and had to listen to too much.........from the dawg pound. But UGA did play one of their best games that day and you can't take that away from them!
> 
> So come on Urban, as the 'ol ball coach would say, "gotta coach 'em up and get 'em ready to play". :cool
> ...




I know that's right.  It will be a long year for whoever loses.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 15, 2008)

Hunting Teacher said:


> MudDucker,
> As a somewhat neutral observer I'm gonna have to say you are seriously mistaken. Florida's stable of talent on _offense_ is unreal. Believe me I am far from a Lizard fan being that I bleed garnet and gold. Tebow is an anomaly that we won't see again for quite a while. He will just be better this year. Harvin can turn a bad play into a touchdown. If the Lizard defense ever learns how to cover someone their going to be tough to beat.
> Now UGA's D is far and away better than Florida but even though yall have a terrific offense, it's not like the Lizards.



"Somewhat"???? what's dat?  The lizards were lucky last year that it took several games for folks to figure out that Tebow was it last year.  Adding a back will sure help, but it doesn't make them better than UGA.  We have more talent at running back, more talent at receiver and a quarterback, who not as talented a runner, is sure right there with the passing.  The only weakness Georgia has is a thin offensive line.


----------



## chadair (Jun 15, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> We have more talent at running back, more talent at receiver and a quarterback, who not as talented a runner, is sure right there with the passing.  The only weakness Georgia has is a thin offensive line.



Hey Mud,when did you become such an expert. Sounds like you have already signed your contract with Gameday. I guess we don't need anyfacts to base this on, we can all depend on your professional opinion. Iknow you've spent the offseason at Athens and Gainesville Fla.

Its amazing how some of yall don't like it when some outsider who is not affiliated with either program, won't blow sunshine up yalls ......


----------



## bullgator (Jun 15, 2008)

MudDucker;2276144.  We have more talent at running back said:
			
		

> I'll give ya the running back position, no argument there. It's not even close at receiver and hasn't been in a while, unless as Chadair said, UGA is just under utilizing the WR position. UF has tons of weapons in their receiving corp and probably two or three deep much like UGA at RB.
> At QB, while Stafford is coming along very well, he still didn't put up the passing numbers of Tebow. I think people dwell so much on Tebow the runner they forget he put up serious numbers in the air as well. Thats not intended as a slap to Stafford (hopefully that comes in November) but may very well indicate UGAs talented running game and less talented pass catchers.


----------



## vol man (Jun 15, 2008)

1 - UGA
2 - UF
3 - UT
4 - Vandy
5 - USC
6 - UK


----------



## sleeze (Jun 16, 2008)

vol man said:


> 1 - UGA
> 2 - UF
> 3 - UT
> 4 - Vandy
> ...



Come on man, to be a Vol fan you are not giving your Vols any credit?

You are being realistic though, except for this

1.UF
2.UGA


----------



## cobb (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll be cheering for the Gamecocks-


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 16, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Come on man, to be a Vol fan you are not giving your Vols any credit?
> 
> You are being realistic though, except for this
> 
> ...



Got it backwards man.  I know it happens though.  Everybody makes typos from time to time.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 16, 2008)

cobb said:


> I'll be cheering for the Gamecocks-



You and about 4 other people.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 16, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> You and about 4 other people.


----------



## cobb (Jun 16, 2008)

funny...they beat yall as well last year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 16, 2008)

cobb said:


> funny...they beat yall as well last year.



Sure did.  One of our 2 losses.  You know as opposed to yall's standard 5 or 6 that yall are good for every year.  Just save us both some time and refrain from professing the greatness of Paul Johnson ok?  I don't really care.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 16, 2008)

cobb said:


> funny...they beat yall as well last year.



yep they sure did......................but we beat ya'll the last 7  Now that's funny I don't care who ya are


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 16, 2008)

Unicoidawg said:


> yep they sure did......................but we beat ya'll the last 7  Now that's funny I don't care who ya are



  Yet they still talk trash Unicoi.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 27, 2008)

jdgator said:


> Richt or Meyer would be silly to focus on anything but their major oponents. Which are each other.



I only wish both coaches thought like you.But in reality,which is far from some of the junk posted in this thread they are several schools richt and meyer will be focusing on before the UF/UGA game.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 27, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> I only wish both coaches thought like you.But in reality,which is far from some of the junk posted in this thread they are several schools richt and meyer will be focusing on before the UF/UGA game.



Blah, blah, blah.  We all know what Fulmer will be focusing on, his next trip to Ben and Jerry's, Krispy Kreme, or the Waffle House.  I mean those are decisions that could keep him up at night.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 27, 2008)

jdgator said:


> 4. Tennessee has talent but have they got the coach?



Has something happen to fulmer this off season that maybe you know that I don't? Care to share?
Last game he coached in, he won.The game before that he was coaching in the SECCG while urban was sitting at home.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 27, 2008)

AccUbonD I can agree with ya on one thing, that I like Fulmer better than Meyer! Meyer is a King of Jerks!


----------



## blessedchevy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey AccUbonD, your quote, why don't you make it true and go to Tenn? Because you do know you live in Georgia, right?


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 27, 2008)

blessedchevy said:


> Hey AccUbonD, your quote, why don't you make it true and go to Tenn? Because you do know you live in Georgia, right?



Good point!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jun 28, 2008)

Unicoidawg said:


> yep they sure did......................but we beat ya'll the last 7  Now that's funny I don't care who ya are



Well..  your right!  You beat us fair and square the last 7 times.  IN A ROW!
  However those games have nothing to do with the SEC east.  Just think, if UGA would have voted to let GT back into the SEC the 2 times they voted against it then you might have had a few more SECCG showings in the last 7 years.  Funny old world isnt it?

Anyways-

1)UGA
2)UF
3-4)USC/UT
5)Vandy
6)UK


----------



## troutman34 (Jun 28, 2008)

Being a Tech fan, I am impartial.  I think GA has just as much offensive talent as Florida, but the defensive side of the ball there's not much comparrison.  GA has a huge edge on defense.  This GA team should be as good as the 13-1 team GA had a few years back.  The schedule is too brutal to go through unscathed, but if they do they shouldn't have to play a national title game.  I don't know if the New England Patriots could play that schedule and win them all.  Unless GA reverts back to previous years and looses to Florida, they will loose two games, if not they will only loose one.

1.)GA
2.)Fl
3.)Tenn.
4.)SC
5.)Vandy
6.)Kent.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 28, 2008)

troutman34 said:


> Being a Tech fan, I am impartial.  I think GA has just as much offensive talent as Florida, but the defensive side of the ball there's not much comparrison.  GA has a huge edge on defense.



Sorry but your mistaken,

Florida has advantage on offense. 42.5 ppg, 463.2 ypg
Georgia was                                 32.6 ppg, 385.8 ypg

We were better in Prolly all Offensive catagories, last year. 

Florida Defense, rushing D 103ypg, Passing D 258ypg
Georgia Defense,               110ypg,                213ypg

Stats mean nothing in this game though.

Florida Offense>Georgia Offense
Georgia Defense>Florida Offense

If you say Georgia has just as much talent on the  Offensive side of the ball. Then i would have to say Florida has just as much talent on the Defensive side.


----------



## x-mark (Jun 28, 2008)

Florida's offense should be even better than they were last year.  I just don' t believe that the gator defense will be much better than they were last year.

UGA will be better on both sides of the ball, especially the O line.

I may be mistaken but the vols return all starters on the O line and I think they are all seniors too.  If that is so, Tennessee will have the nastiest o line in the sec(and probably the country) combine that with arian foster and they will upset quite a few teams.  Thankfuly for us(UGA) the vols do not have an established QB.

Kentucky graduated nearly all their best starters.  It will be a long year for the wildcats(no Andre Woodson no R.Little no Wesley Woodyard).

South Carolina, old ball coach and all will struggle on offense, but the defense will keep the games close for the most part.

1.UGA
2.UF
3.Tenn
4.S.Carolina
5.Vandy (yes Vandy)
6.UK


----------



## sleeze (Jun 28, 2008)

x-mark said:


> Florida's offense should be even better than they were last year.  I just don' t believe that the gator defense will be much better than they were last year.



Only thing i am concerned about is our DT position.  Urban has already said that our secondary is much improved. He has also said that, NOW he has got several CB's that will be serviceable in the fall.

We will be better just on our experience alone.  And we will Be upgraded at the Safety positions.  Tony Joiner is gone, he did not provide the plays he was supposed to last year.

I am not saying that we will be as good as 06.  But last year was our worst defense in several years.

Its just funny, UGA can improve, but Florida cant?  Both teams our pretty young in several positions.  

P.S. Tenn. can not be overlooked by anybody, that includes UGA and UF.


----------



## jdgator (Jun 28, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Blah, blah, blah.  We all know what Fulmer will be focusing on, his next trip to Ben and Jerry's, Krispy Kreme, or the Waffle House.  I mean those are decisions that could keep him up at night.









I just spit diet dr. pepper on the keyboard. That was dang funny!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 28, 2008)

jdgator said:


> I just spit diet dr. pepper on the keyboard. That was dang funny!



You know I'm here to do what I can.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 28, 2008)

This will go back and forth until the game I'm sure.  As much as I don't like saying this, Florida is a great offensive football team.  No doubt about that.  We have one tough defense.  Our defense was dang good last year but it will be better this year.  Our linebackers will be better with the addition of Akeem Hebron who is a beast, and with the departure of Brandon Miller.  As much as I liked Miller, he had alot of potential that was never realized and Ellerbe, Rennie, and Dent are one heck of a trio.  Hebron, Gamble, Dewberry, and Charles White are all good players.  The secondary will be much better with Prince Miller having a year of starting experience under his belt and Rashad Jones is a beast taking over for Kelin Johnson.  As far as offense is concerned, the favorite past time of most of our haters is laughing it up about what a bust they think Matthew Stafford has been.  Hardly.  Stafford a good year last year.  Not amazing but good.  The receivers started coming through for him in the second half of the season.  He had good blocking from a young O line that will be much better this year.  We had and still have a bunch of young guys up front and they were looking tough in the second half of the season.  After another year of Stacey Searles making them bigger and meaner, Stafford will have plenty of time to make his throws.  The receiving corps is going to surprise people this year.  Let all the haters lap it up about last year's early dropped passes now while they still can.  All I'm going to say is this, what makes you laugh now will make you cry later.  We all know what Knowshon can do.  Enough said.  I'm not making bold proclomations, I'm just saying our offense is going to tough and in no way a weakness.  I can't wait!!  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 28, 2008)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> 1)UGA
> 2)UF
> 3-4)USC/UT
> 5)Vandy
> 6)UK





troutman34 said:


> 1.)GA
> 2.)Fl
> 3.)Tenn.
> 4.)SC
> ...



Even for Tech guys they have some smarts here!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 28, 2008)

Go Cocks!

When no one expects you to win it makes those wins even sweeter.  That early game in Columbia is going to be a barnburner.  If UGA comes in number 1 and undefeated don't think spurrier will not have them pumped.

Yes they fell flat after a 6-1 start last year but they were not expected to be there.  Everyone says they are better this year so it should be fun to watch what happens...

This could be the year that Hades freezes over....


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 28, 2008)

irishleprechaun said:


> Go Cocks!
> 
> When no one expects you to win it makes those wins even sweeter.  That early game in Columbia is going to be a barnburner.  If UGA comes in number 1 and undefeated don't think spurrier will not have them pumped.
> 
> ...




That game between UGA and USC is where? At South Carolina! So Georgia will win! I think we play better at USC than we do when USC comes to town!


----------



## sleeze (Jun 28, 2008)

irishleprechaun said:


> Go Cocks!
> 
> When no one expects you to win it makes those wins even sweeter.  That early game in Columbia is going to be a barnburner.  If UGA comes in number 1 and undefeated don't think spurrier will not have them pumped.
> 
> ...



I think the gamecocks will prolly be the best or next to best Defense in the SEC.  

South Carolina just cannot match the overrall talent of the Georgias, Floridas, and Tenn., etc. But Spurrier was never considered a awesome recruiter.  He knows how to use what he's got.

This will be a good game, But nearly every SEC game is a good game to watch.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 28, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> That game between UGA and USC is where? At South Carolina! So Georgia will win! I think we play better at USC than we do when USC comes to town!



Except for last year it hasn't mattered where we played them.  We've won regardless.


----------



## creekbender (Jun 28, 2008)

Go Dawgs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 28, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Except for last year it hasn't mattered where we played them.  We've won regardless.



Well...let's look at the data...Considering the dawgs have been consistantly top 25 and USC has not, seems like the record shows that this game has lately been a struggle for the dawgs.  With Spurrier there it tends to enhance the "beat UGA" fervor in Columbia ....Seems home field advantage has been a toss up...should be another good game....

When I looked up the stats I was actually surprised how even/close the series has been lately...

2000 at USC
USC 21  #10 UGA 10

2001 at Georgia
#21 USC 14  #24 UGA 9

2002 at USC
#9 UGA 13  USC 7

2003 at Georgia
#8 UGA 31  #25 USC 7

2004 at USC
#3 UGA 20  USC 16

2005 at Georgia
#9 UGA 17  USC 15

2006 at USC
#12 UGA 18  USC 0

2007 at Georgia 
USC 16     #11 UGA 12


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 29, 2008)

irishleprechaun said:


> Well...let's look at the data...Considering the dawgs have been consistantly top 25 and USC has not, seems like the record shows that this game has lately been a struggle for the dawgs.  With Spurrier there it tends to enhance the "beat UGA" fervor in Columbia ....Seems home field advantage has been a toss up...should be another good game....
> 
> When I looked up the stats I was actually surprised how even/close the series has been lately...
> 
> ...



Right.  No argument here.  Since 2001 we had beaten yall every time until last year.  I wasn't saying that we beat up on yall or that it was easy.  We just usually win.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 29, 2008)

x-mark said:


> I may be mistaken but the vols return all starters on the O line and I think they are all seniors too.  If that is so, Tennessee will have the nastiest o line in the sec(and probably the country) combine that with arian foster and they will upset quite a few teams.  Thankfuly for us(UGA) the vols do not have an established QB.



3-Jr.  OT- C. Scott, G- J. McClendon,C- J. McNeil 
2-Sr. OT-R. Foster, G- A. Parker

All 300 pound + besides McNeil who is at 290.

Last year some games they would do good opening lanes up and some they didn't.As far as pass protection one could argue that Ainge's short drops and quick release played a role in only being sacked 4 times in 07.Only time will tell.


----------



## rjk187 (Jun 29, 2008)

Last year was my first time ever goin to a college game and I went to the GA/FLA game, may I just say I started off right GO DAWGS!


----------



## country boy (Jun 29, 2008)

1 UF

2 UGA

3 USC

4 UT

5 VANDY

6 UK

Gators have the most explosive in the nation, and finaly got a running game, and as long as the defensive improves from last year the gators will win it all.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 29, 2008)

And your smoking something, that you should quit!


----------



## country boy (Jun 29, 2008)

i hope all of you bulldog fans don't think that fluke of a win will be repeated this year


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 29, 2008)

Fluke? Did we watch them same game?

In case you didn't see, I will post again.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/m9qm8JROXWc&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/m9qm8JROXWc&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 29, 2008)

And here are the highlights!
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yo0bbJs33ng&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yo0bbJs33ng&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 29, 2008)

country boy said:


> 1 UF
> 
> 2 UGA
> 
> ...



Florida has one heck of an offense but what running game?  Rainey and Moddy have yet to play against an SEC defense.  They could turn out to be good but nobody knows yet.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 29, 2008)

country boy said:


> i hope all of you bulldog fans don't think that fluke of a win will be repeated this year



I hope yall's team believes that.  You mean the "fluke" where we just flat outplayed yall?


----------



## sleeze (Jun 30, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Florida has one heck of an offense but what running game?  Rainey and Moddy have yet to play against an SEC defense.  They could turn out to be good but nobody knows yet.



No worries on the running game.  If Rainey, Moody, Moore,Williams,James, Doesn't work out for some reason, we will just hand off to Percy(9ypc)Harvin.


----------



## country boy (Jun 30, 2008)

and when in doubt let Tebow do his thing


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 30, 2008)

Ya'll just keep thinking it is just a UGA / FLA race and you'll end up right where you were last year...NOT winning your division of the SEC.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 30, 2008)

sleeze said:


> No worries on the running game.  If Rainey, Moody, Moore,Williams,James, Doesn't work out for some reason, we will just hand off to Percy(9ypc)Harvin.



How did that work out for yall last year against us?  Harvin didn't exactly have a career day.  Hope Percy likes getting hit in the mouth.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 30, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> How did that work out for yall last year against us?  Harvin didn't exactly have a career day.  Hope Percy likes getting hit in the mouth.


 
What? You know less and less about football than i thought. U have been wrong on a couple of occasions now. 

Yeah he didn't have a ''career day''? It was pretty much a normal day. 10 rushes for 97 yards.  That's his average rushing, like i said.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 30, 2008)

sleeze said:


> What? You know less and less about football than i thought. U have been wrong on a couple of occasions now.
> 
> Yeah he didn't have a ''career day''? It was pretty much a normal day. 10 rushes for 97 yards.  That's his average rushing, like i said.



I could care less what you think about my football knowledge or anything else for that matter.  This coming from a guy who became a Gator fan after they started playing good.  How many times did little Percy get in the end zone Mr. I Know Everything About College Football?  You draw Harvin like a gun in nearly every conversation and talk about how "explosive" he is.  He is a good player and really fast but the way that you gush about him is just funny.  How much did his whopping 97 yards help you lizards?  Not much huh?  Exactly.  See the point I'm making.  Every time it's pointed out that yall lack a true running game despite Tebow's impressive running ability, you start screaming Harvin's name from the roof tops.  Then I look at what he did against us and although it was respectable, it doesn't begin to live up to the ridiculous praise that you heap on the guy.  But I don't know anything about football?  Try again Corso.  You were the author of this little gem of buffoonery in another thread, "If Reggie Nelson had still been playing for us last year we would have won."  An all time high on the lameness scale.  Then you wrongly accuse me of saying that he was still playing for UF last year.  You don't know who said what about what.  Speculating on what would happen if players from the past were still there as a means to win an argument about the current teams?  Good grief!!  Are you serious?  What's next?  the "My dad could beat up your dad." argument?  You so desperately want  to be viewed as something more than just a troll yet you come up with this kind of drivel and then have the nerve to question the knowledge of others. Do you really want to start keeping score with how often you are wrong?  Want to go down that road?   Please keep posting though it's dang funny.  I just hope yall's defense turns out to be as weak as your arguments.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## sleeze (Jun 30, 2008)

South Ga dog,

Yeah, we can keep score of who has been wrong the most.  And i can bring up Percy and Tebow or whoever else as much as i want.  What does that have to do with anything? Same as every dog fan is stuck on knowmo.

And the post about Reggie Nelson was because , another dog fan said he played for us last year.  My bad, i thought it was you, But hey i can admit to being wrong.  I don't consider myself knowing the most about college football in the world.

Let me tell you something,  The game in Jax will be a great game to watch.....but you gotta play everybody this year and no week off.  By the time you get to our game you will be back to reality and no stupid dance or classless coach will save you from what you are most afraid of......and you know what that is, dont ya dog?.....So keep loading that up that mouth and writing that check......you already know that team of yours cannot cash it......woof woof


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 30, 2008)

sleeze said:


> South Ga dog,
> 
> Yeah, we can keep score of who has been wrong the most.  And i can bring up Percy and Tebow or whoever else as much as i want.  What does that have to do with anything? Same as every dog fan is stuck on knowmo.
> 
> ...



  Priceless, priceless.  I love it.  Hey man go to it.  Tell me how great little Percy is in every one of your posts.  I would never want you to be denied of such a privilege.  Afraid?  Yeah that's it.  That's it there junior.  I'm afraid.  Classless coach?  Oh ok.  You ask people everywhere who is one of the classiest head men in college sports let alone football and Mark Richt's name will come up almost every time.  That's waht I love about swamp lizards like you, you are so inconsistent about this.  Ok, under Mr. Visor, yall had one of the most crass little big mouthed punks that ever walked the side lines.  I bet you weren't too worried about class back in the '90s were you?  No you were most likely screaming and hollering to anybody who would listen about what a genius he was and were probably laughing it up every time he criticized another coach in the media or made smart comments about another team or school.  Class didn't matter then did it?  In the Auburn game last year when Little Hitler was on the sideline with his arm around the official like they were old buddies just before he called that timeout as the kid was kicking, class didn't matter to you did it?  No I bet it didn't.  But then when you were on the receiving end of something that was basically a big middle finger to all the things that I just mentioned in the end zone celebration all of the sudden you want to start mewing about class.  Cry me a river.  I don't want hear about class from you.  It's funny how when things are turned around on you, you feel totally different about it huh?  Hearing about class from you is funny.  I bet you were also one of the people who said that the end zone celebration wouldn't matter while it was happening.  I bet you did a bunch of big talk about how we would be sorry and how it would never save us from the 'mighty gators".  But now since yall lost, all of the sudden it's the only reason we won.  Because our coach "resorted to classlessness".  Which way was it?  You don't know do you?  I think you wish Little Hitler had gotten the idea first.  Let me put this in perspective for you Mr. expert.  Yall had a heck of a run against us for a long time.  There was a huge tallent gap between the two teams from the coach all the way down.  The gap is rapidly closing and nobody is afraid of yall anymore and you know it and you can't stand it.  Oh well, deal with it.  I agree with you on one thing, it will be a great game this year.  But this nonsense about people being afraid sounds like just what it is, more hot air and chest pounding from someone who is worried by what he sees happening.  Oh by the way, I will keep talking.  Don't you worry about that. Don't worry about our schedule.  We'll be fine.  Jacksonville was fun last year.  We are gonna have some more fun this year.  But just keep telling yourself that it didn't mean anything.  Chomp, chomp.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 30, 2008)

sleeze said:


> South Ga dog,
> 
> Yeah, we can keep score of who has been wrong the most.  And i can bring up Percy and Tebow or whoever else as much as i want.  What does that have to do with anything? Same as every dog fan is stuck on knowmo.
> 
> ...



No week off in our schedule leading up to the game?  Um, yeah there is.  Maybe not the week before but there is one in there.  keep wowing us with how much you know there Corso.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 30, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> No week off in our schedule leading up to the game?  Um, yeah there is.  Maybe not the week before but there is one in there.  keep wowing us with how much you know there Corso.



Nice how you TRIED to put a spin on that. Dogs gotta play LSU the week before.  If you can't see thats what i meant than thats ok. I know....... its just you.


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Jun 30, 2008)

sleeze said:


> The game in Jax will be a great game to watch.....but you gotta play everybody this year and *no week off*.  By the time you get to our game you will be back to reality and no stupid dance or classless coach will save you from what you are most afraid of......and you know what that is, dont ya dog?





Looks like SGD took it just how you said it!


----------



## sleeze (Jun 30, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Classless coach?  Oh ok.  You ask people everywhere who is one of the classiest head men in college sports let alone football and Mark Richt's name will come up almost every time.  That's waht I love about swamp lizards like you, you are so inconsistent about this.  Ok, under Mr. Visor, yall had one of the most crass little big mouthed punks that ever walked the side lines.  I bet you weren't too worried about class back in the '90s were you?  No you were most likely screaming and hollering to anybody who would listen about what a genius he was and were probably laughing it up every time he criticized another coach in the media or made smart comments about another team or school.  Class didn't matter then did it?  In the Auburn game last year when Little Hitler was on the sideline with his arm around the official like they were old buddies just before he called that timeout as the kid was kicking, class didn't matter to you did it?  No I bet it didn't.  But then when you were on the receiving end of something that was basically a big middle finger to all the things that I just mentioned in the end zone celebration all of the sudden you want to start mewing about class.  Cry me a river.  I don't want hear about class from you.  It's funny how when things are tur



So I guess, CMR can get mad and push players off of the field at one game, because of jumping in the middle of the field.  But yet another game he urges all his players onto the field to celebrate another.  I think he is the one that needs to make his mind up.  He cant be classy one day and then classy the next.

And you mentioned Spurdog, their was a reason Spurrier disliked and still dislikes the dogs.  But most dog fans do not know why.  Thats where most of your hate comes from, i bet.  Look up on the history of why Spurrier hates UGA so much.  You might be shocked.

Go Gators!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 30, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Nice how you TRIED to put a spin on that. Dogs gotta play LSU the week before.  If you can't see thats what i meant than thats ok. I know....... its just you.



Now you're just boring me.  At least your other posts were funny.  If you can't do any better than this then just don't bother man.  Why didn't you just say, "I know you are but what am I?"  That would have been about as good.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 30, 2008)

sleeze said:


> So I guess, CMR can get mad and push players off of the field at one game, because of jumping in the middle of the field.  But yet another game he urges all his players onto the field to celebrate another.  I think he is the one that needs to make his mind up.  He cant be classy one day and then classy the next.
> 
> And you mentioned Spurdog, their was a reason Spurrier disliked and still dislikes the dogs.  But most dog fans do not know why.  Thats where most of your hate comes from, i bet.  Look up on the history of why Spurrier hates UGA so much.  You might be shocked.
> 
> Go Gators!!!!



This....oh man this is just pathetic.  I did an entire post on why that jerk hates us.  The whole debacle that was his career against us and Bill Stanfill slapping him around and laughing at him in Visor's last game against us.  That guy is a good coach but he was a loud mouth, arrogant jerk then and he's one now.  He was used to doing what he wanted on the field and didn't like it when he got the Tim Tebow treatment from our defense.  Period.  He even cried like Tebow.  So that justifies all his shenanigans as a coach to you? Ok  I would be shocked?  No sorry.  I'm also not shocked by how bad you are at this trash talking thing.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 30, 2008)

ugabulldog56 said:


> Looks like SGD took it just how you said it!



This guy is a laugh a minute.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 30, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> This....oh man this is just pathetic.  I did an entire post on why that jerk hates us.  The whole debacle that was his career against us and Bill Stanfill slapping him around and laughing at him in Visor's last game against us.  That guy is a good coach but he was a loud mouth, arrogant jerk then and he's one now.  He was used to doing what he wanted on the field and didn't like it when he got the Tim Tebow treatment from our defense.  Period.  He even cried like Tebow.  So that justifies all his shenanigans as a coach to you? Ok  I would be shocked?  No sorry.  I'm also not shocked by how bad you are at this trash talking thing.



Spurriers hate started before Stanfill.  Get out of your little box you call a doghouse. In other words think outside your box for a change.  It's like you have tunnel vision or something.

And yes you have really destroyed me on the trash talking? lol,  Just because you fill your post up with  doesnt mean you have out witted me.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 30, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Spurriers hate started before Stanfill.  Get out of your little box you call a doghouse. In other words think outside your box for a change.  It's like you have tunnel vision or something.
> 
> And yes you have really destroyed me on the trash talking? lol,  Just because you fill your post up with  doesnt mean you have out witted me.



Yeah that's because I could care less about what his "reasons" are.  I know all abou them.  I know how mistreated he thinks he was.  Waaaa  Somebody call the wambulance.  Do you really think I care?  I have tunnel vision?  Oh ok.  The reason my posts to you are so full of these is because you make me laugh Corso.  You take yourself soooooo seriously.  Out witted?  That takes absolutely no effort at all.  If these  burn your little britches then stop making me laugh.  I'll tell you what.  Go practice real hard.  Think really hard before your next post, then come back and try again.  You never know.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 30, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah that's because I could care less about what his "reasons" are.  I know all abou them.  I know how mistreated he thinks he was.



LOL, you brought up spurrier , not me. Than what is the reason's why he hates the dogs? Yeah thats what i thought , you don't know?  I guess your best response is ''I dont care"?  



South GA Dawg said:


> You take yourself soooooo seriously.



Yeah at times, i do. One thing you dont have to worry about, I will not take you seriously, again.

  Thanks for playin.


----------



## chadair (Jun 30, 2008)

South GA Dawg;2322867 Yall had a heck of a run against us for a long time.  There was a huge tallent gap between the two teams from the coach all the way down.  The gap is rapidly closing and nobody is afraid of yall anymore .[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hey South, I disagree on the "huge talent gap". UGA had talent, always have always will. The only two problems with the talent from the 90's was Ray Goof and Jim "let my boys roll another" Donnan. Somebody else can do all the checking, but I bet UGA had just as many NFL players as UF did, and they probably had longer careers.
> 
> And if you two don't knock it off, everyone here on the sports forum is goin to chip in and get yall a room


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 30, 2008)

chadair said:


> Hey South, I disagree on the "huge talent gap". UGA had talent, always have always will. The only two problems with the talent from the 90's was Ray Goof and Jim "let my boys roll another" Donnan. Somebody else can do all the checking, but I bet UGA had just as many NFL players as UF did, and they probably had longer careers.
> 
> And if you two don't knock it off, everyone here on the sports forum is goin to chip in and get yall a room



You're probably actually right on what you said about the number of players in the league.  Coaching probably was a much bigger issue.  Goff was one heck of a recruiter and probably an ok guy but just not much as a coach.  Donnan, Oh Lord don't get me started on that guy.  He nearly took us beyond the point of no return.  Lets just say that character wasn't high on his list of priorities.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 30, 2008)

sleeze said:


> LOL, you brought up spurrier , not me. Than what is the reason's why he hates the dogs? Yeah thats what i thought , you don't know?  I guess your best response is ''I dont care"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's cool.  I never took you serious.  I recognized you for what you are from the very beginning.  A troll that desperately wants to belong and have people think that he knows something.  Ever notice how the other Gators don't even back you up?


----------



## country boy (Jun 30, 2008)

And if you two don't knock it off, everyone here on the sports forum is goin to chip in and get yall a room[/QUOTE]

 these two are starten to get a little heated, just wait untill two weeks before the game should be realy good.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 30, 2008)

country boy said:


> And if you two don't knock it off, everyone here on the sports forum is goin to chip in and get yall a room



 these two are starten to get a little heated, just wait untill two weeks before the game should be realy good.[/QUOTE]

I know that's right.  I'm not heated man.  DJ Masta Sleeze Cheeze takes this as his chance at credibility or something though.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 30, 2008)

country boy said:


> And if you two don't knock it off, everyone here on the sports forum is goin to chip in and get yall a room



 these two are starten to get a little heated, just wait untill two weeks before the game should be realy good.[/quote]

You gotta admit we know how to keep a thread going..  SouthGadog, has got a very hard head. Cant tell him nuttin. It's all good though, 

P.S. he has to have the last word , especially after, his Masta,  Sleeze.  He has to have the last word., he just cant take it. Care to prove my point Southgadog?
Least he knows who the "Masta" is..


----------



## 371V (Jul 1, 2008)

*Tn*

GO VOLS!!!
We are not suppose to contend with you guys (GA &FL), but we always blow it when we're favored. So you guys just keep lookin' over us..


----------



## bullgator (Jul 1, 2008)

371V said:


> GO VOLS!!!
> We are not suppose to contend with you guys (GA &FL), but we always blow it when we're favored. So you guys just keep lookin' over us..



Hate to admit it but there'e alot of truth to that! That's what makes the SEC the toughest conference to go undefeated in. Both UF and UGA may be looking forward to the "cocktail party" too soon, at least the fans are.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 1, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Hate to admit it but there'e alot of truth to that! That's what makes the SEC the toughest conference to go undefeated in. Both UF and UGA may be looking forward to the "cocktail party" too soon, at least the fans are.



You're right bg.  Neither one of us can afford to overlook anybody.  The Game will be special no matter what but it would be alot better if we were both undefeated coming into it.


----------



## bullgator (Jul 1, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> You're right bg.  Neither one of us can afford to overlook anybody.  The Game will be special no matter what but it would be alot better if we were both undefeated coming into it.



Yep....and the Gators undefeated after the game!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 1, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Yep....and the Gators undefeated after the game!!!



After the Tennessee game?  Oh yeah I imagine so.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 1, 2008)

sleeze said:


> these two are starten to get a little heated, just wait untill two weeks before the game should be realy good.



You gotta admit we know how to keep a thread going..  SouthGadog, has got a very hard head. Cant tell him nuttin. It's all good though, 

P.S. he has to have the last word , especially after, his Masta,  Sleeze.  He has to have the last word., he just cant take it. Care to prove my point Southgadog?
Least he knows who the "Masta" is..[/QUOTE]


----------

